# Arden -> Tahoma



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

I renovated my lawn and planted Arden 15 four years ago. It came out nice but I left some bumps, had a drainage issue, and fell deeply in love with grass. I figured it wouldn't be much trouble to rip it out to fix those issues and plant a much nicer grass.

The plan this time is to install irrigation, use a box blade to cut a drainage swale, then a land plane and tractor rake to get the ground perfect. Of course there will be plenty of hand raking as well. Following in the footsteps of @WillyT, I'll use a SunJoe dethatcher to pull apart 3 pallets of Tahoma 31 and sprig the area (8500 sqft). Thanks to @Keepin It Reel for the inspiration.

I've already started the process and am thinking sprigs go down on the 24th but that is gated on irrigation working proper. See the pics below.

Previous Arden grow:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12826

Some Tahoma at the farm:


Some TifGrand at another farm:


Last picture of the Arden in this form:


Huge pile of Arden sprigs:


Trying some sprigging in a previously unkempt part of the yard just because:


Trench digging tool be ause I had it, a purposed trencher would have been ideal:










About 450' of trenches later:


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

This a great! I'm excited for you, holler if you need anything! It's all in the prep work, I am impatient but it pays to do it right while you can. Looks like you are doing it right.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

This is going to be great, buddy!


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Looks like a great start! Kill, kill, and kill again the old &#128514;. Looking forward to following the updates.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Excited guys! @Chadwicktr have one app of glyphosate down, will go for another two more hopefully this weekend. That Arden is already smoked though between tractor work, glyphosate, and 100 deg heat in drought conditions. Definitely don't want it coming back through the tahoma though. I'd consider spraying it out via "triple threat" in the future if needed.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

WillyT said:


> This a great! I'm excited for you, holler if you need anything! It's all in the prep work, I am impatient but it pays to do it right while you can. Looks like you are doing it right.


I'm going to really work to get the dirt absolutely perfect. Will flood these ditches with water as I fill them back with dirt so they settle, go out at night to look for bumps, etc.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Got all the irrigation piping laid and connected the upstream components to my main line and all is well. Looks like it will work great and with plenty of flow. Sorry about the sideways photos. Escaping the heat but will get back out there this evening and continue filling the trenches then install the sprinkler heads.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Finished the irrigation install. Got the valve boxes nice and flush with grade and all sprinkler heads attached and trenches filled. Still need to bring up the perimeter trenches some and adjust the sprinkler patterns but for two weekends of work and my first time designing and installing an irrigation system, I'm very pleased.

After the above, just need to hand rake and it'll be ready for sprigging! Ordered an R&R 4' leveling rake so hope that fit the ticket. My landscaping rake just isn't working well with how loose I have the soil. It's all compacted btw, just loose in the top inch or so.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

I use a 4 ft level to help with making boxes and sprinkler heads level with the ground. You will love the leveling rake too. I've been very happy with mine. Looks great!


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

WillyT said:


> I use a 4 ft level to help with making boxes and sprinkler heads level with the ground. You will love the leveling rake too. I've been very happy with mine. Looks great!


I need one! I just used a 1" PVC pipe. The firm ground was close enough to the boxes it worked well. I also set them slightly above grade so I was able to hammer/compact them down into position. Good to hear about the rake! Most folks are using smaller variants but I'm looking to get this yard like melted wax, no place for bumps or divots.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

I watered dirt at night and raked the following day 4 times. Ended up getting the dirt damn near perfect but used a 36" landscape rake since the leveling rake was far too heavy and dig in too much. It's probably better for sand leveling on top of established turf.

Received 3 pallets just after noon and spent the next 4 hours breaking them down with the SunJoe. Still have half a pallet remaining and the denisty in the yard is crazy. 2 pallets would have been better and 1 would have sufficed. Regardless, got it down. Sprinklers running and I'll get back out there tomorrow to break down and spread the remaining pieces as well as redistribute the thick stuff I already threw out. Between irrigation and sprigging, this was a ton of work. Lost 20# just in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Awesome work! It's going to be a quick fill in! Kudos


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

What model of the sun Joe did you use?


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Thank you sir! Used the 13" 12 amp variant since it was on sale last week. To be honest, I would have used my tractor tiller if it wasn't buried in the back of my garage. It would have taken probably 15 minutes to shred it all.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Nice! Do you think you could use it for verticutting too if not lowered too far down?


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

I was wondering that and do plan to try it out. I also have a crazy number of reel mowers and was considering swapping one out to verticutter blades.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

@clbphllps looks like it! https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11374


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Oh ya, that's legit. Just need like a 300' extension cord lol (curse of a 70s house means outside cords are getting fished through a window)


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Day 2 and only real action was spreading out the clumps better and moving sprigs from high denisty areas to low density areas. Might do some more of that yet. I didn't really feel like breaking up the last half pallet so I just laid them along the driveway, much like WillyT. Figured it would be good having a control too.

I'll fertilize tomorrow and roll as well. Have been watering hourly during the heat and about 8 minutes a zone does the trick.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

This is going to be incredible!


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Very nice. Yea, the sunjoe sprigs are less chopped up / fine than the bermuda king road ready harvester sprigs! While it was super convenient to pickup and then immediately spread without any manual labor, I'll bet you'll get faster results (if you aren't top dressing)!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Great coverage! Just keeping it wet is the name of the game. May have to hand water a few spots that don't get hit by sprinklers. Should tack down about day 3-5. Looks like you're on your way! Lot of hard work that will pay off!


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

They went on there thick, like peanut butter gravy. Also very chunky but that'll sort itself out once I start mowing. I have one small spot beside a sprinkler that's staying dry. Not sure what's going on with it but I'm not too worried; otherwise the irrigation coverage looks great. I did get it rolled this morning and sprayed 0.5# of N then ended the day with a 3 hr soaking rain!

I'm tweaking irrigation settings and have it at 15 times throughout the day for 4 minutes a zone now It's going to be cooler this week and with higher chances of storms, I'm trying not to water too deep.

Day 3:


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Keepin It Reel said:


> This is going to be incredible!


I hope so! If it doesn't turn out, I'm broadcasting fescue and selling the place.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

clbphllps said:


> Keepin It Reel said:
> 
> 
> > This is going to be incredible!
> ...


Glyphosate everything and mulch the entire front yard


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Keepin It Reel said:


> Glyphosate everything and mulch the entire front yard


Basically where it was at when I started this journey in 2019 lol. Literally removed so much mulch from trees they had chipped and left mounded in the front yard. To be fair, they were only trying to hide rootballs and stumps.

These sprigs are doing great though! Very healthy with lots of new roots and even starting to grow leaves.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Needed to get my daily drone shot posted. I'll stitch together a montage once it's grown in; taking recommendations on the soundtrack now though.

Day 4:


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Woah that's thiccccck


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Chadwicktr said:


> Woah that's thiccccck


Stupid thick lol. The lazy side of me would have been much happier with only a single pallet. At least this will grow in that much faster and I'll sort out the clumps with a rotary mower. Had I realized sooner, I would've laid out more sod along the perimeter which would have been great to get good edges.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Day 5 and they're nice and tacked down. Super exciting to see them growing blades and the area getting greener. I'm going to have to mow the strip this weekend since it's getting fuzzy but did take some time today to fix the edges a bit more.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Day 6: I'm loving the process and progress, there's more green every time I look! The sod pieces are striking, especially against the exposed soil.

I fertilized at 0.5# this morning but a good portion may have been negated by this crazy isolated storm that came through. I don't have a gauge, but wouldn't be surprised if 4"+ came down. We're 3/3 on rain days this week 😂


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Looks great! Love the color of the sod too!

Do you think tearing up the sod would have went faster with a gas power rake vs the sun joe? I'm thinking of getting some sod next year for the back plus harvesting from my front yard for super fast fill in.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Than you!

I do think it would have been faster with a gas power rake. With the SJ, I used the scarifier blades and it just ate the pieces and would clog easy. It was easy to clear clogs but I lost a bit if patience and was cursing it towards the end lol. Not sure how it would behave with the bag, probably way better, but I didn't feel like emptying it so never tried it.

That said, I wouldn't mind using it again for a pallet or two. Anything past that and I'm tired and ready to broadcast. It'll also be nice to "verticut" with it and use to harvest sprigs for the side yard, if I decide to go that route. It was on father's day sale for $130 so super easy buy.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Unfortunately last night's storm was not nice to the sprigs and even washed out some of the sod. Whoever lives downstream is going to get some nice tahoma. Feeling a bit gutted but I realize it could have been worse and comes with the territory. Just wish this particular storm could have held out for a few more weeks where it would've been a non issue. Off to pull sprigs and rake mud.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

So sorry that happened. It'll bounce back quick though.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

I didn't notice that this was Tahoma from Legacy. I am about 5 hours from Legacy and considering driving up there to get a pallet for sprigging next year. I will stick around for your progress! Sorry to see your washout. Same thing happened with my seeding project and my peat moss. It'll bounce back!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

That's disheartening but I bet they will be fine with leveling and putting them back. Problem is it's probably a mud pit from all the water.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

My wife and I were "finger painting" with mud this morning lol. It's just the luck of the draw if something like this happens during grow in but life moves on. We got things roughly out back in place but enough soil went down the drain I'm planning on building it back up through topdressing in month or so.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Btw in case anyone was wondering, my mailbox got taken out last year when a trashcan washed down the street during a storm and turned over in my yard. I'm going to do a nice bed there with a new mailbox and post &#128513;


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Good job finger painting &#128514;


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

WillyT said:


> Good job finger painting 😂


Thanks buddy! :lol: These sprigs are doing much better so I've reduced waterings to 2 minutes a zone, 13 times a day IIRC. I'm itching to mow! Day 6/7, pics from last night and this morning:


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Yes they look good! That coverage is going to fill in so quickly! I think I mowed around 14 days and started out at an inch. Probably could mow the sod to scratch the itch &#129315;


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

@WillyT planning to get a pass or two in the sod this weekend, I can hear it calling my name. I was thinking I'd cut the sprigs at 5/8" next weekend (15 days) but maybe that's too short. We'll see how high I can crank one of these mowers.

Did I tell you guys how much I love Tahoma! Thanks to @Keepin It Reel for pushing me over the edge. If it weren't for his top notch lawn, I'm not sure where I would've ended up.

Day 7:


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

Wow that color is amazing! Can't wait to see the whole yard filled in.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Looks great


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

5/8 is pretty short out of the gate. Could use a ruler to measure where the growth is to have a better idea. I rolled it a week in and that seemed to help.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks guys! The color is wild, really far superior in color, texture, and denisty over Arden.



WillyT said:


> 5/8 is pretty short out of the gate. Could use a ruler to measure where the growth is to have a better idea. I rolled it a week in and that seemed to help.


Agreed. I was walking it today and there are enough ripples from the monsoon that I'll need to do some figuring. I've rolled it a few times with a poly drum but I've been wanting to take a greensmower with disengaged reel to it

Good suggestion on measuring. I figured the clumps will get shredded anyway so I'll just either use an older reel or an 11 blade that is a bit out of true and needs a grind anyway.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Day 12, just got my first cut. Used a 260SL at just under an inch. Still fertilizing at 0.5# every third day but reduced irrigation considerably. I'll probably be at once a day by the weekend.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

&#129321; remember when you thought 3 pallets was way too much?! That's amazing for 12 days! Well done!


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

WillyT said:


> 🤩 remember when you thought 3 pallets was way too much?! That's amazing for 12 days! Well done!


Dude three pallets was perfect! It was piled on at first but those areas flattened out and look fantastic! Love the grow in speed here although I'm not seeing surface stolons like I'm used to with Arden.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Nice work. I saw a lot more stolens between weeks 3-5. Love the coverage.

I'm going to go heavy with self made sprigs on my ditch next year.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

@Chadwicktr thanks bud! And appreciate the intel. I suspect I'm starting to see some stolons but really 'ought to have flagged an area for a consistent close up photo history.

Anyhow, the sprigs are on day 15 and still coming along nicely. I'd have liked to get another mow in but we've been having crazy storms so things are just too mush. The one time I tried I couldn't see anything so bailed, lasers or nothing.

0.5# of 34-0-0 went down on day 14, keeping with my every third day schedule. Also not seeing any weeds which is great.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Day 18, I think. I've been relying on rain aside from an occasion quick run during the heat of the day and to water in fert. I'm mowing every three days now too and plant to spray Celsius this weekend. I've got some Nutsedge but both Certainty and Blindside state to only apply to established turf so I'll hold off for now.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

clbphllps said:


> Day 18, I think. I've been relying on rain aside from an occasion quick run during the heat of the day and to water in fert. I'm mowing every three days now too and plant to spray Celsius this weekend. I've got some Nutsedge but both Certainty and Blindside state to only apply to established turf so I'll hold off for now.


I see some baby stripes poking through! Great progress man


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Humbert810 said:


> I see some baby stripes poking through! Great progress man


Thanks bud! I need to drop the hoc and get em burned in! I love those stripes.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Guys, I love this grass! Couldn't resist sharing some photos in the dew before mowing this morning.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Day 24ish, still coming along nicely. Need to spray Celsius to get some spurge but otherwise trying to mow every other day and fertilizing every third day. I did drop the hoc to 3/4" hence the yellow spots where the sprigs were thick.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@clbphllps Your transformation is awesome!

Great job, all your hard work is really paying off.

I have about 2,000 square feet of Zoysia I want to experiment with sprigs from.

What is the best route to do this?

Just rent a vericuter or purchase a sunjoe and just start pulling sprigs?

Thanks


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks @ENC_Lawn! I see guys pulling a ton of sprigs when verticutting. Since you ready have established zoysia, you can save dollars by pulling from it although I know it would take longer for it to recover than pulling from Bermuda. I plan to pull sprigs from my new tahoma patch for other areas of the yard later. For this task, I'll just use my SunJoe but I did see home Depot had a power rake rental that looks like it would work great and save time. You could also consider buying some number of pallets like @WillyT and I did and pull those apart. The advantage there is you won't have to worry about damage and recovery if you're existing turf and couldm even try a different cultivar if you so chose.

I'm planning on sprigging Geo Zoysia in my backyard and I'll basically do the same as what I did with the tahoma but use a higher denisty to compensate for the slower grow-in.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@clbphllps Thank you for the help.

How many pallets would you suggest per 1,000 square feet of turf to renovate?


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

@ENC_Lawn I did 2.5 pallets (~1250 sqft) over 8500 sqft and that was a great density. Could have used all three pallets. For zoysia, I'd do that density or maybe a little higher. So basically one pallet for every 3K sqft your sprigging in to. I'm sure you can get away with a lot less but you'd just end up with a longer grow-in.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@clbphllps Thank you for the information! :thumbup:


----------



## parana (Aug 18, 2021)

Damn.... looks amazing. Would sprigging work if I scalped what I have down or will it only take to bare dirt? I have been wanting to Reno my front yard which is a mix of Bermuda, weeds, and some other grasses. Thinking about glysophating the sprigging


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

Man, your reno is coming along great. Very jealous! I might be looking into doing something similar only with my existing Celebration in the area that are slower to fill in each year due to winter shade issues.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

@ENC_Lawn no problem buddy

@parana thank you sir. Given you already have some Bermuda, the absolute best thing you can do is two fall apps and two spring apps of "soul stealer" (see the below link). Tbh, this is an aspect I should research more but in my case, I wasn't willing to wait that long to sprig. I'm sure 4 rounds of glyphosate and fusilade over two months would have been a good alternative but the two apps of glyphosate I did left enough common Bermuda (Arden) to be bothersome.

I highly recommend it though. This is an easy enough process that will achieve maximum enjoyment, go for it!

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=6334

Thanks @1FASTSS! That's an interesting idea. I had a similar issue I'm hoping tahoma will resolve.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Day 24. Nevermind the tree junk, it stormed pretty good last night so I'll have to take the rotary to it. Def don't want to be blowing around sprigs with my blower.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Cool time lapse!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@clbphllps So if I go the sprigs route and try this with my Zoysia.

Do I just purchase a Sun Joe and simply run it over the existing sod to get "good Sprigs".

Or is there a certain depth or cartridge with the Sun Joe I should use?

Thanks


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks guys!

@ENC_Lawn yes, you can pull sprigs from existing grass. I'd pull from somewhere that grows well and is in full sun. I'm not sure if it would be better to use the scarifier unit or the dethatcher unit but when cutting up pieces of sod, I used the scarifier unit since it was much faster at shredding them. It's interesting with zoysia; you'll have a longer grow-in and recovery but I've seen it done and it worked great.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

clbphllps said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> @ENC_Lawn yes, you can pull sprigs from existing grass. I'd pull from somewhere that grows well and is in full sun. I'm not sure if it would be better to use the scarifier unit or the dethatcher unit but when cutting up pieces of sod, I used the scarifier unit since it was much faster at shredding them. It's interesting with zoysia; you'll have a longer grow-in and recovery but I've seen it done and it worked great.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bsegal (9 mo ago)

Wow.. your yard is shaping up quickly!

The color of that Tahoma has me jealous. That's some nice turf.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

@bsegal thanks bud! I wish the neighbors would let me reno their yards, it's way too fun growing in grass.

This doggo loves a lawn as much as I do. She has been "lost" for the last month or so but not much longer! Bonus picks of Tahoma stolons vs the dreaded Arden 15 pop up.

Btw, some blue in there from a Celsius and Bifen spray. Noticed a few too many robins hanging around and already seeing some of the broadleaf smoked but the spurge not so much.

Day 28-30:


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Day 40ish. Got some fungus and/or Celsius damage. It didn't grow for a solid week but it seems all is well again. I'll apply another round of azoxy this weekend but will hold off on anything else since it's growing so well.

These sprigs are now more dense than the sod was when put down which is cool to see. The texture and deep green sorta reminds me of broccoli. Anyway, this Tahoma is good stuff.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks great! @clbphllps


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

How's it coming?


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

@ENC_Lawn thanks!

@WillyT dang, has been a minute, hasn't it?

So basically Tahoma is awesome, grows stupid dense and not a fast vertical grower. The deep green is beautiful and folks are stopping, asking what's up. That green up in the photos is 12 days btw.

The Arden issues I had seem to be revolved. I've been picking and picking and now you'd be hard pressed to find any. The downside of that is I still have open spots filling in. Even catch some Tahoma by accident when pulling the Arden since it's not deep rooted.

I also decided to cut down to 3/8" a few weeks back to flatten the yard and remove some yellow but I'm back to 3/4" now and the turf seems to be thriving. The time difference between the scalped photo and the following green photo was only 12 days! I'll spray some mancozeb and/or chlorothalonil this weekend for algae which may always be a problem given the surrounding trees.

Also traded my 260 for a 2500 which is cool and maidened a refurbished 7 blade 220 E I've had on the bench for a hot minute. The E is cutting very nicely as you can see  Photos from throughout the month.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Love the double cuts and the 2500. Nice work!!


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

@Chadwicktr double cuts are money! Can't wait for this yard to fill in completely.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Didn't think algae would be so bothersome but I really haven't been as consistent with mancozeb as I should have been. I'd blame that on laziness on my part as well as just how thick and annoying it is to spray mancozeb. It's quite the effort getting three tanks down for the minimum carrier volume required so I generally choose to spray "tomorrow". That said, I tried chlorothalonil which was far easier to spray but I saw little difference in the algae. Looking further into it, I decided to order Junction and will commit to 4x weekly apps which university studies show to be highly effective.

Wish I could get sand down but see earlier point on laziness. It's been so rainy and cool here, I'd have to look hard to find a dry pile for purchase. Otherwise, my yard could use it to help the algae situation and to start leveling where irrigation trenches have settled.


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

Nice! Look at those curb runners ! Please send some rain our way


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

I've been going to war on the algae. Sprayed 32 floz of possasium salts of fatty acid, 20 floz of chlorothalonil, 20 oz of junction (mancozeb, copper hydroxide, zinc, magnesium), 32 floz of 15% N, 6% Fe, broadcasted 100# of 6-4-0, 40# of 13-13-13, 400# of lime (pH was at about 5.9), and 750# of sand. I'll keep up with the chlorothalonil and junction weekly over the next 3 weeks for a total of 4 applications. I will probably broadcast about 2 tons of sand over the next month just because it was so fun.

As you may could imagine, I absolutely love Tahoma. It's looks incredible. Everyone that drives by loves rubbernecking, the entire sprigging process has been a blast. We're about 11 weeks into it and just some minor holes closing in and the algea area to combat.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

If I'm not currently on my lawn or looking out a window at it, guaranteed I'm wishing I was! The sand and lime really worked well to firm up the wet area along the driveway that was riddled with algae. Previously, my mower would slide all around and I could feel my shoes stick to it. Now, it's dry and firm. The Junction and chlorothalonil are helping as well. I've got some new TT nozzles on the way that should make spray apps twice as fast. I'll also plan on spraying some SOP a time or two over the next month.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Twice in the same day update, check out this super dead algae. Finding it all peeled up like this through the yard. It's dry and crumbly, pretty sure the mower will break it up just by rolling on it.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

The cool 80 degree days and 60 degree nights have really slowed things down but they're predicting temps into the 90s this upcoming week, thank goodness. Also this 7 blade E cut I've been running is great, very clean and high quality cut. I do think some of the lime or fertilizer I put out burned the grass a bit but not terrible, my spreader doesn't produce the best pattern.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Trying to spray fungus/algae stuff in the morning but have been able to keep up otherwise. I'm leaning towards skipping preemergent this year. The soil still had a heavy load when I sprigged and it still seems to be active. I might spray after the tahoma goes dormant but not sure yet.

I'm also wanting to broadcast more sand before it gets too cold. Like 4 yards over 8.5k (1/8"). I was filling trenches today and it turned out nice. The broadcast application would be to protect any stolons or sprig mass in prep for winter.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

The lawn has come a long way in a short period. I can't wait to get mine down next spring. The color of the Tahoma 31 is incredible. Thanks for the update!


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Humbert810 said:


> The lawn has come a long way in a short period. I can't wait to get mine down next spring. The color of the Tahoma 31 is incredible. Thanks for the update!


Thanks bud! You'll love the process, I'm sure. I think the biggest issue I had was too much preemergent in my soil when starting this. It seemed to take forever the sprigs to really take hs and made them more susceptible to drying out and herbicide damage, as you could imagine. Hand pulling leftover Arden took only a small fraction of the time I had originally expected.


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

clbphllps said:


> Humbert810 said:
> 
> 
> > The lawn has come a long way in a short period. I can't wait to get mine down next spring. The color of the Tahoma 31 is incredible. Thanks for the update!
> ...


Luckily haven't applied any pre-em since June and it was 1/4 rate I believe so I should be good to go by April/May!


----------



## Chadwicktr (May 26, 2020)

clbphllps said:


> Thanks bud! You'll love the process, I'm sure. I think the biggest issue I had was too much preemergent in my soil when starting this. It seemed to take forever the sprigs to really take hs and made them more susceptible to drying out and herbicide damage, as you could imagine. Hand pulling leftover Arden took only a small fraction of the time I had originally expected.


Just curious. Don’t you think the leveling work disrupted the soil enough to negate the pre-em? The barrier is so fragile for me (prodiamine at least on my sandy soil); I wish it wash that resilient here. Could it be clay compaction related?


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

Chadwicktr said:


> Just curious. Don’t you think the leveling work disrupted the soil enough to negate the pre-em? The barrier is so fragile for me (prodiamine at least on my sandy soil); I wish it wash that resilient here. Could it be clay compaction related?


It's speculation but the plentiful weed growth in the beds and along the road vs very little throughout the yard (most where the trenching occured), roots took about 8 weeks to start digging good, and Arden had a terrible time coming out of dormancy.

My soil profile is pretty nice, mostly clay but I tilled in 1.15" of topsoil and compost into the top 3". It's firm but I don't believe over compacted. Certainly no more than before with the Arden and the entirety of it was tilled down 8" in 2019. Regardless, I'll be aerating once I get the Toro running.


----------

